# Menagerie / Frank's



## svtcanuk (Oct 30, 2009)

If anyone has been to either of these locations this week would you mind posting the new selection of fish they have. I need to plan my weekend


----------



## chrissl (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm sure Harold and Frank are going to post what they got in very soon. But anyway, I was at Menagerie yesterday and picked up 7 pairs of Apisto.

I was only looking for Apisto so I didn't pay much attention to what else was there...

From what I remember there's:

A. Borellii "Opal"
A. Agassizi "Red/Black" and "Fire Red"
A. Macmasterii
A. Hongsloi
A. Vieja
A. Bitaeniata

probably more but I was too excited and I forget now what was there! 

Chris


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

There are lots more at Menagerie, a couple of local bred ones too. Also lots of other nice fish as well.


----------



## svtcanuk (Oct 30, 2009)

chrissl said:


> I'm sure Harold and Frank are going to post what they got in very soon. But anyway, I was at Menagerie yesterday and picked up 7 pairs of Apisto.
> 
> I was only looking for Apisto so I didn't pay much attention to what else was there...
> 
> ...


How much are the A. bitaeniata?


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

svtcanuk said:


> How much are the A. bitaeniata?


There are no Bitaeniata's.

I will be posting the full list tonight on the website... just doing as I type this.

Should up by 11:30pn at the latest!!

Call Frank for what he received.. he got a few more than we did this time. I know he received a few varieties of cacatuoides and a few types we didn't. Between the two stores we have a whole lot of dwarf cichlids!! I will leave it to Frank to let you know what he received. All of the fish are European (German and Czech bred)


----------



## Frank's Aquarium (Feb 8, 2010)

*New Arrivals at Frank's Aquarium*

Apistogramma agassizii	$23.99 pr.
A. agassizii "Fire Red"	$32.99 pr.
A agassizii "Double Red"	$24.99 pr.
A. agassizii "Red Gold"	$25.99 pr.
A. agassizii "Super Red"	$24.99 pr.
A. borellii "Opal" $24.99 pr.
A. cacatuoides "Triple Red"	$22.99 pr.
A. cacatuoides "Double Red"	$24.99 pr.
A. cacatuoides "Red Gold"	$27.99 pr.
A. cacatuoides "Orange"	$22.99 pr.
A. cacatuoides "Red" $22.99 pr.
A. viejita II $31.99 pr.
Netherland Ram $ 9.99 ea.
German Blue Ram $10.99 ea.
Red Gold Ram $11.99 ea.
Taeniacara candidi $18.99 ea.
Nanochromis transvestitus	$14.99 ea.
Pelvicachromis subocellatus	$32.99 pr.
P. taeniatus "Lobe" $39.99 pr.
P. taeniatus "Nange" $52.99 pr.
P. taeniatus "Nigeria Red"	$29.99 pr.
Altum - Peruensis Angels	$24.99 ea.
Longfin Amazon Angels	$ 8.99 ea.
Angelicus Angels $ 9.99 ea.
Blue Honey Angels $ 8.99 ea.
Dalmation Angels $ 7.99 ea.
Delta Koi Angels $ 5.99 ea.
Longfin Koi Angels Small	$ 7.99 ea.
Longfin Koi Angels Medium	$12.99 ea.
Platinum Angels $ 7.99 ea.
Rummy-nose Tetra $ 4.99 ea.
Ornate Tetra male $ 3.99 ea.
Ornate Tetra female	$ 2.99 ea.
Golden Pencil $ 3.99 ea.
Aphyosemion australe Red/Orange $17.99 pr.
male $ 8.99 ea.
female	$ 9.99 ea.
Harlequin Rasbora $ 1.99 ea.
Longfin White Cloud	$ 1.99 ea.
Boesemani Rainbow "Fire Red" $12.99 ea.
Red Tail Guppy	male	$ 4.99 ea.
female	$ 3.99 ea.
pair	$ 7.99 pr.
Golden Cobra Guppy male	$ 4.99 ea.
female	$ 3.99 ea.
pair	$ 7.99 pr.
L144 Yellow Bristlenose Pleco $13.99 ea.

*Please call me at the store if you have any questions.*

Frank's Aquarium
8380 Kennedy Rd., Unit C18
Markham, Ont., L3R OW4
Tel: 905-477-1950
Fax: 905-477-1959
Cell: 416-616-3883

Hours: 
Mon., Tues., Thrus. 10:30am - 6:30pm
Fri. 11:00am - 6:30pm
Sat. 10:00am - 6:30pm
Sun. 11:00am - 5:00pm
Wed. Closed


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice list...will try to come over this weekend


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

*On hold til Saturday...*

As Harold has mentioned Frank is holding the fish until Saturday. But I have seen them and many are good to go. Thanks! Kevin


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

holy poop.......Frank......I am coming for a visit this weekend XD


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

Harold and Frank. It's nice to see the two best guys in the business working together. More good things to come I expect... I would like to order a "ceolocanth" please. I bet one of you guys could find it for me!


----------

